# Dumb question on Police Test



## Tackleberry22 (Dec 21, 2002)

I got my notice to take the Civil Service test, now on the notice to appear the date says 4/27/03. Now the 27th is on a Sunday. Its supposed to be the 26th of April? Did they make a typo on it?


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

God save the Commonwealth!
Better call HRD!!!!!!!! They'll spend some more tax $$ to put out notices in the newspapers etc!!!


----------



## q5_po (Aug 23, 2002)

Mine says the 26th


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

Mine also says the 26th, at 10am... call up the fine state employees at HRD, you are probably supposed to be on 4/26 - but stranger things have happened.

I wish I was on the 27th... then I could shell out fifty more bucks for the silly NH McIntosh exam too!

-Mike


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

Christ I didnt get my notice yet, when did you guys get yours?


----------



## 725 (May 1, 2002)

Got mine last week . . . can't wait to go waste away the day for 50 smackers.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by Macop:
> * Christ I didnt get my notice yet, when did you guys get yours? *


Relax dude, since you guys out west still deliver the mail via the Pony Express, it takes a couple extra days! 

I think got my notice in the mail on 3/15 or so.

-Mike


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

They must be underdunded this year. No test location in Salem this year. I've gotta drive my ass all the way to Haverhill...ugh.


----------

